# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Compensation Fund extends Return of Earnings deadline

## I Robot

Employers have until 30 April 2008 to submit their Return of Earnings forms, the Department of Labour Compensation Fund announced today. 

Explaining the deadline extension, Labour spokesperson, Zolisa Sigabi said the Compensation Commissioner's decision was in line with the Fund's approach of partnering clients to ensure strict adherence to the law, which requires employers to submit the returns each year. 

"We are not out to simply impose hefty penalties against non-complying employers without giving them ample opportunity to abide by the law. We also felt that it was only fair to extend the deadline as some employers had encountered technical problems in trying to gain access to our website for the Return of Earnings forms. It is in this spirit that we urge employers who have not submitted to do so immediately to avoid penalties," Sigabi said. 

Employers failing to submit after the new deadline would face having to pay penalties. Sigabi expressed optimism that employers, as key stakeholders in the administration of the Compensation for Occupational Injuries and Diseases (COID) Act, would realise their important role in strengthening support for vulnerable workers. 

For any further enquiries, clients can contact the Fund on 086 010 5350 or fax forms through to 012 357 1817.

More...

----------


## Dave A

I also suspect there were problems with the posted return of earnings forms that were supposed to have been sent out in January. I haven't received them for any of our companies.

The form can be downloaded from the DoL website here.

----------

